# I am going on a summer holiday .....



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

It's summer here, the rainy season has just started, it's low season, so I'm taking a break! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

I'm going to Thailand to eat, do a cooking course, eat more, sample some food and do a bit of travelling in between.

Really looking forward to it, although it hasn't really sunk in yet, so much to do to make sure my place keeps running while I'm away...

It's gonna be the first real break in about 4 or 5 years

Thailand, here I come !!!!!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful holiday in Thailand!

I love Thai food - both the 'real' stuff you get within the home country plus the Australian/British/other countries take on their cuisine!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Have a wonderful trip Butzy, sounds like your going to have a great time. We would love to hear some details about the trip when you get back.

Petals.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds fascinating. Have a wonderful trip and an enjoyable time exploring all the new textures, flavors and tastes ... I am sure, you shall have lots to share and discuss and numerous recipes to try out !

Margcata.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you!

I've been in Thailand for about 10 days now and it is fascinating. The food has all been very tasty.

I did a 1 day cooking course in which my travel partner and me each prepared 6 dishes and ate them all....

I made a lot of pictures and will download some of them when I'm back (and on a diet /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif)

Cheers all


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello Butzy - glad you are enjoyig your holiday!

It's quite a few years since I visited Thailand (I've used it a couple of times as a stop-over on the way to Australia) - but I loved the food and the markets.

I'll look forward to seeing your photographs when you get back 'home'.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

This year I am taking a 5-day weekend (that's all I can afford) to stay in a B&B on an island in Lake Champlain (North Hero Island, VT.)

The place is quaint and I have a fireplace and jacuzzi, and a patio over looking the lake. I will be within driving distance of Montreal, Quebec and hope to make a day trip there.

I want to see where Ben and Jerry's ice cream is made and maybe even take in the Vermont Country Store. 

May can't get here fast enough.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Time for a bit of an update as promised

I've been back from Thailand for almost 3 weeks now. Managed to get on top of all things that were left behind and am now desperately in need of a holiday.

I really enjoyed the country, the markets and the food. 

There literally are food stalls everywhere and almost all do amazing food. Sometimes only one type of dish, but what they do, they do well!

The markets were full of stuff I only knew by name and sometimes not even that. They were much more hygienic than I expected as well.

*seafood on ice at aw taw kaw market bangkok*

 

*one of the fresh markets in Bangkok*

 

*garlic and dried chili's *

 

*lot's of choice in curries *



In total, I've only had one meal that wasn't good and one or two that were indifferent. Not bad for a 3 1/2 week holiday!

We also did a one-day cooking course in Chiang Mai. We were the only 2 there. We each made 6 dishes and a curry paste (and we ate everything ...)

*pounding away:*



*some of the meals:*



*and the end result:*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I am without words, Butzy!

That looks like an AMAZING holiday trip. 

Did you travel with friends or family?

What was it that you made at your cooking class?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I made sour curry paste and a sour orange curry, pawpaw salad (sum tom), steamed fish in banana leaves (hor mok), pork fried in curry paste with green beens (pad prik khing), chicken sate and hot and sour prawn soup (tom yum).

My friend made red curry paste and fish in red curry, thai beef salad, chiang mai noodles, some awfully sweet banana-coconut something in bananaleaf (I don't have a sweet tooth at all), fish cakes and chicken with basil leaves.

OK couple more pictures:

*ingredients for tom yum and end result*





It's a very tasty soup and quite easy to make.

Boil water, add galangal, ****** lime leaves and bruised lemongrass. Add crushed chili, coarsely chopped shallot, chrushed garlic, tomato,mushroom and lime juice. Also add something that to me tasted like sambal badjak but milder, they called it chili jam. Add prawns. Only simmer for another minute or so, then season with fish sauce and chopped spring onions.

There are lots of recipes on the net as well.

I went to this course: http://www.chiangmai1.com/restaurants/classichomecooking.shtml

And I couldn't resist posting this picture (taken on Koh Samui):



Think I am gonna buy myself a lamp shop 

Oh, and Kaneo, I travelled with an old friend of mine from the Netherlands. We met up at Bangkok airport.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Butzy, I've seen that Chili Jam before, when we still lived in Hawaii, but never tried it.  My husband loves Thai food, but doesn't the names of any of the dishes that he liked.  Now, here in the desert, there are no such places.


----------

